
Circular Economy Framework Could Give India a Competitive Advantage - endswapper
http://www.sustainablebrands.com/news_and_views/next_economy/libby_maccarthy/circular_economy_framework_could_give_india_competitive_
======
endswapper
Full report:
[https://www.ellenmacarthurfoundation.org/assets/downloads/pu...](https://www.ellenmacarthurfoundation.org/assets/downloads/publications/Circular-
economy-in-India_2-Dec_2016.pdf)

